# Celibidache - Shostakovich's 5th?



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

The following review of Celibidache recordings mentions that Celibidache conducted Shostacovich's 5th Symphony with the MPO in 1986:

http://www.flyinginkpot.com/1999/08...mskykorsakov-mussorgsky-swr-stuttgart-rso-dg/

Has anyone heard Celibidache's version of Shostakovich's 5th?

And is it available, I wonder...anywhere at all?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Most Celibidache's legal München recordings where released by EMI, I've only seen the the Fifth on a "bootleg" transfer on a "label" that call itself "Eisen".










He is somewhat slow for my taste, but as always with Celi, perfectly controlled! I'm sure it might be available as a trade from one or other specialist collector.

Happy hunting!

/ptr


----------



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you for your valuable information, ptr - very much appreciated!

It seems Celibidache's performance of Shostakovich's 5th. has been released on two labels, "Eisen" and "Partita" - at least according to:

http://www.tagata.org/software/clsb1.0beta/CeLIST

1986.02.06 : Philharmonie, Gasteig Arts Centre, Muenchen, DE
Munich Phil.
CD : EISEN : 43277 3
CD : PARTITA : PC 9106 : STEREO

Are there any online specialist collectors/stores that might have these - if so, who and where...?

I've searched but unfortunately without any success so far.


----------

